# Introduction to Fly Fishing



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

The panhandle of Florida’s premiere fly fishing club, Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida (FFNWF), are offering their annual "Introduction to Fly Fishing" course beginning Monday, March 16th 2020 and ending on Monday, May 4th, 2020. During this eight week, sixteen-hour course you will learn the basics of fly fishing to include equipment selection, fly casting, fly tying, useful knots and practical applications of fly-casting techniques for both fresh and salt water. Classes will be held in the building on the grounds of Pensacola’s Miraflores Park (N. 17th Ave. and E. Belmont St.), on eight consecutive Monday evenings from 6:00 to 8:00 PM. The cost of the course is $60, and includes all course materials and the use of club equipment for fly tying and fly casting. Also included is FFNWF club membership for the remainder of 2020.
For more information on course, or to register for the course, call Don Smith at 850-384-7272 or send email to [email protected]. Class size is limited to fifteen people so register early to ensure your participation.


----------

